# Backpack Hunt Adventure-Frank Church Idaho



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

NICE! I'll be following this thread for a hunt report upon your return. Sounds like a cool trip and one that's honestly been on my radar. I have a buddy that does the trip almost yearly and they always seem to score on Mule Deer but not Elk. 

Only thing of concern in your pack would be your bag. I'd roll with a 0 Degree for the extra weight but thats my opinion. I tote a Wiggys 0 Degree bag on these trips and its been a lifesaver. I just got back last week from a trip in the Talkeetnas Range in Alaska and I would have been a dead man with a 30 degree bag being dumped in the Alpine with wood (Trees) to make a fire. At that point if you get cold or wet its your only option to get warm again.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

dhosera said:


> NICE! I'll be following this thread for a hunt report upon your return. Sounds like a cool trip and one that's honestly been on my radar. I have a buddy that does the trip almost yearly and they always seem to score on Mule Deer but not Elk.
> 
> Only thing of concern in your pack would be your bag. I'd roll with a 0 Degree for the extra weight but thats my opinion. I tote a Wiggys 0 Degree bag on these trips and its been a lifesaver. I just got back last week from a trip in the Talkeetnas Range in Alaska and I would have been a dead man with a 30 degree bag being dumped in the Alpine with wood (Trees) to make a fire. At that point if you get cold or wet its your only option to get warm again.


I will try to do a detailed write up. We are treating it like an early deer hunt with the possibility of finding an elk herd.

I also have a hyke&byke 0 degree bag and it’s too hot for me. The 30 works great for me and I just put more of my clothes on if I get cold.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

steelyspeed said:


> Less than 30 days until my buddy and I leave for our annual backpack hunt adventure/sufferfest. This year will take us into the Frank Church wilderness area of Idaho. We have chartered a Cessna out of McCall into one of the airstrips that was grandfathered in to the wilderness area. We will be in the bush September 21-29. Between us we have 2 elk tags, 2 deer tags, a bear tag, and a lion tag . I have spent 40+ nights backpacking the last couple years and have refined my pack. Below is a gear list to help those thinking about back country hunting for the first time. This is what I am bringing to Idaho, pack weight with 7 days of food and rifle is 48lbs.
> 
> -Kuiu ultra 5500 pack
> -Alps lynx 2 tent (weight split between buddy and I)
> ...


I'll be interested to hear how you did with that bag (30*) and mattress (non insulated) that time of year at those elevations.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

steelyspeed said:


> I have the garmin inReach explorer. It works great but takes a ton of time to text. But it has never let me down and is a great asset. The monthly plan is like $60 for unlimited texting which I just buy the month during my hunt


Can't you link it to your phone?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> Can't you link it to your phone?


You can, I used the same device and the Garmin Earthmate app worked great for texting. I don't like the maps on the app however, the topo was a more accurate representation on the device itself than what the phone showed. I used OnX for my mapping needs however, and used the InReach for tracking and messaging.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sewey said:


> You can, I used the same device and the Garmin Earthmate app worked great for texting. I don't like the maps on the app however, the topo was a more accurate representation on the device itself than what the phone showed. I used OnX for my mapping needs however, and used the InReach for tracking and messaging.


Huntmaster and soggy had InReach as well as a satphones on our AK trip last month. We were texting or calling home most every day, LOL. 
I just purchased the deluxe OnX package and will use it in Ohio and up north this fall.
Looking forward to more story!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you did with that bag (30*) and mattress (non insulated) that time of year at those elevations.


Did just fine! The neo xlite mattress is insulated and has a high “r” value. Maybe when I am an old fart I will need to bring a warmer bag


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Sewey said:


> You can, I used the same device and the Garmin Earthmate app worked great for texting. I don't like the maps on the app however, the topo was a more accurate representation on the device itself than what the phone showed. I used OnX for my mapping needs however, and used the InReach for tracking and messaging.


Correct I did it incorrectly before and it worked fine this trip! Almost wish I didn’t tell my wife how easy to text it was now


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

steelyspeed said:


> Did just fine! The neo xlite mattress is insulated and has a high “r” value. Maybe when I am an old fart I will need to bring a warmer bag


I was up Wallace area and it was not too cold at night. Maybe 40 or so. How did you guys do hunting?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Our Frank Church experience was exactly what we expected. Low animal density, terribly rough terrain, and incredibly beautiful country.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Picture


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I could do a detailed write up but really don’t think it’s needed. We had great weather with most days in the 60’s and nights in the low 30’s. Believe it or not I survived and thrived in my 30 degree bag at 7000 feet  

According to my OnX maps tracking I walked 56 miles looking for elk, didn’t hear a single bugle. Wolves were always present, my buddy shot at one day 5 of our hunt. Surprisingly we found ourselves in a pocket of whitetails and I shot this 4x4 on the 4th day of our hunt


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

This is my look after 6 days of looking for elk...


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

The last night I found the first and only mule deer of the trip. Watched two does and a fawn through my spotting scope silently feed as the wolves began to howl. An end to an incredible trip. The only elk that was killed in our area was by a gentleman from Salmon ID celebrating his 60th birthday, drinking coffee as he called in a 6x6 within 200yards of the air strip. 
This trip was everything I had hoped for and I am already planning the next fly In trip to the Frank.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Good stuff!

And congrats on the buck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Tha


steelyspeed said:


> View attachment 333084
> View attachment 333085
> View attachment 333086
> View attachment 333087
> ...


That looks like a fun river to packraft, whats the name of it?. Congrats on your buck! Looked like a great trip!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> Tha
> 
> That looks like a fun river to packraft, whats the name of it?. Congrats on your buck! Looked like a great trip!


That’s chamberlain creek which flow into the Salmon river. There are some long stretches of clear river but lots of dead fall over the river. Beautiful area


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats on a great hunt! I love that country. It is tough.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

What elevation did you run into the whitetail at? I have to say, your pictures show the flattest ground of any photos I've seen from the Frank. I do know that photos are terribly deceiving though. How was it for company back in there?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

kracker said:


> What elevation did you run into the whitetail at? I have to say, your pictures show the flattest ground of any photos I've seen from the Frank. I do know that photos are terribly deceiving though. How was it for company back in there?


So we flew into Chamberlain Basin which is flatter than a lot of the frank church. It was still steep as we pushed 4-5 miles from the strip. I shot the whitetail 2.5 miles from the strip at 6200 feet.


----------

